# GTR R32 Insurance done: Very haapy



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys ,

Just wanted to share my experience with SKY INSURANCE !

Got the policy done just now, spoke to gentleman called Alex - very friendly and helpful chap . :thumbsup:

Alex got us a great deal for my wife and myself for our GTR R32 !!!

Highly recommend anyone due to renewal to give SKY INSURANCE a buzz and ask for Alex !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Good to hear and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Raj32 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! Mines up for renewal in Feb.. I'll give them a call..


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep , give it try . Good luck!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Who is the underwriter for Skyinsurance?


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

I think is Argus or some like that.


----------

